# Internet - Short Term Contracts



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I've found myself a really nice 6 month rental in Salobrena but am struggling a bit with the very important internet.

So far I've only found the vodafone 1GB mobile internet for €49 on PAYG which is a ridiculous price. You can get 10GB on a contract for the same price but it's 18 months.

There's a telefonica line installed so I maybe be able to persuade the owner to sign up for ADSL but are there 6 month contracts that anyone knows about?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

xgarb said:


> I've found myself a really nice 6 month rental in Salobrena but am struggling a bit with the very important internet.
> 
> So far I've only found the vodafone 1GB mobile internet for €49 on PAYG which is a ridiculous price. You can get 10GB on a contract for the same price but it's 18 months.
> 
> ...


A good point to start are wireless (WiFi and WiMax) providers, some might be able to make you a good offer for 6 months.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

I came here six months ago and bought a SIM from Vodafone (painfully slow and mind-boggingly and unnecessarily complex procedure!)

It is the PAYG that costs 60 cents per day for Interweb magic smoke. Calls are a tad more expensive, but tis marginal, given other savings.

I use a Samsung Galaxy S and this device can act as a Wireless Router (for up to 5 devices), as well as being USB/Bluetooth dongle. Paid $10 dollars to get it unlocked when I landed in Spain as it was tied to Vodafone in UK and Vodafone in Spain don´t seem to acknowledge their UK brethrens existence. Mental eh?

This is the interesting bit...

Their blurb states that if you exceed the 20Mb allowance per day, you´re throttled back to 128KPbs until the nex day, but in six months and as a techie with 30 years in the biz, I absolutely cane it and I´ve never been throttled back. I run a mobile version of Speedtest for Android and have never had less than 3.5MPbs downstream and 1MBps upstream. On a good day, with prevailing winds perhaps, I get 5.5MBps, which is pretty damn fine.

Furthmore, when the credit runs out, you have up to 10 days free magic smoke, before their back office systems acknowledge that you need to top up and they issue the arcane words and your free magic smoke disappears.

As I said, I had a fair bit of pain getting the damn thing and even found a gap in their blurb, which cost me €20 on day one. Basically, when you buy the SIM, you send a text to a specific number, which they tell you. What they don´t tell you or publish on the web is that you also have to call 123 and tell them again that you´re a new punter. Fail to do that and you´ll pay silly money per meg, as I found out.

I´m just up the road from you, in Nigüelas, and get blistering speed, despite being 3000 ft up a mountain, so would think Salobrena /Motril would have equally good coverage.

I can state quite catagorically, that I´ve done nothing to the phone or done some nefarious Matrix style hackage. I simply bought a SIM and use my local Stanko to top up.

Hope this helps.

Yossa


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Yossa said:


> I came here six months ago and bought a SIM from Vodafone ...


Ah, sounds interesting. I found it on the vodafone.es site after some searching. It's called: Tarifa Plana de Internet en el móvil para Tarjeta.

I could buy a spanish sim on ebay to save hassle and then add this when I come over.

But... my usage is pretty high at around 150 - 500MB a day and I wonder if Vodafone will notice being 25 times over quota!

The other thing is that it's probably not meant to be used tethered and they might notice Windows Update and other PC OS services 'running' on a mobile!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes they will definitely notice. There are many ISPs in the south of Spain who offer temp internet access on a payg service. Try to get Sentinella or Insight or some of the local english rags where these companies advertise. I don't know if they go as far as Salobrena but they do cover Almuñecar


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. The owner has agreed to put in ADSL (woohoo!) so I'll have at least some sort of nerdynet access.

Might go for a dongle or mobile addon as well for being out and about.


----------

